# Tick Control



## Higgins (Mar 25, 2010)

My Havanese came back from a Kennel stay and I noticed a dog tick on him. I took it off. Evidently I missed one or two in the long hair, next thing I know I have a lot of little ticks appearing in the house. Working hard to get rid of them. Need to protect dog against ticks.

On recommendation of the vet I used a Scalibor Protector Band (collar). The dog reacted very poorly to it, scatching, crying, running all over. Took it off and he gradually improved over several hours. The vet suggested for tick control that I now try a Preventic collar. Anyone have any experience with a Preventic collar and Havanese? Appreciate any feedback.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

IKodi never wears a collar except when we leave home, so that wouldn't work for us. In our area, the only thing that works for us is Advantix. But different areas have ticks that react to or have become immune to, different things, so YMMV.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I wouldn't use a flea/tick collar on a hav, I think most of them are too sensitive to chemicals rubbing on their skin. I use Revolution for Tucker when really needed, but try to avoid it until it is needed.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum! 

My boys use Frontline TopSpot..it is applied to the skin area once a month. I apply at the back of the neck, so my pup does not get at it to lick. The Frontline TopSpot takes a few months to start working, it is very effective. I have use it over 2 years without problems. No ticks, no fleas!


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

I have a stupid questions, what is the difference between Frontline Plus and Frontline Top Spot?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

We use the Frontline plus it takes care of chewing lice aka no see ums, chiggers. I used the topspot in CA but these guys lay in the tall grass and bushes. The frontline still works for us.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

We also use the frontline plus. Many say that it stops working...my theory is people stop using it appropriately.... Since we have used it year round,we have not found one tick t. And only one who traveled on one of our dogs. It is a monthly product and should be used monthly. I know a lot of people try to lower the toxic load on their dogs and in general I believe in this, but ticks harbor such insidious diseases that are very hard to both recognize and get rid of for both dogs and us...that I find dosing them every month a necessary evil. And my vet who is in general very holistic feels that frontline is the safest. 

The other thing that is important is to follow the not to use 48 hours before or after a bath (or a soaking rain ) instruction. It needs the oils in the skin to travel through the body which is the reason not to use right after a bath. 

Anyway, What are you doing to get rid of the ticks in your house? Baby ticks would so freak me out. I was just recently diagnosed with Lyme disease. Tick borne diseases should not be taken lightly. Sorry for the tone of is post...this is something I am passionate about.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Missy, Yes, I feel many people to not use the products correctly. Also bathing your dog with detergent based shampoos will wash away these products quicker. It is best to use a product that is coconut oil based, there are many such products for our friends.

Sorry to hear about the Lyme hope you make full recovery.


----------

